# New Simrad "Cruise" and FMT



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Interesting new unit released by Simrad. Seems like this might be the unit I have been waiting for. A 9 inch screen, with knobs, basic sonar, water depth, and temp for 600 bones. I tried an online chat with the Simrad folks re: the processor as it compares to other Simrad units, but he didnt have it. Why pay for all the side scan, down scan etc technology if all we really need it a basic chartplotter function for skinny water fishing. I am giong to but the chip and wait for them to arrive at WestMarine....i will give an update after that. Am I missing something or does this unit seem to fit the bill for FMT.

https://www.simrad-yachting.com/sim...astal-83-200-xdcr111111111#prl_specifications


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> Interesting new unit released by Simrad. Seems like this might be the unit I have been waiting for. A 9 inch screen, with knobs, basic sonar, water depth, and temp for 600 bones. I tried an online chat with the Simrad folks re: the processor as it compares to other Simrad units, but he didnt have it. Why pay for all the side scan, down scan etc technology if all we really need it a basic chartplotter function for skinny water fishing. I am giong to but the chip and wait for them to arrive at WestMarine....i will give an update after that. Am I missing something or does this unit seem to fit the bill for FMT.
> 
> https://www.simrad-yachting.com/sim...astal-83-200-xdcr111111111#prl_specifications


Its cheap because the screen res is poor. It looks like it has the same resolution as a GO7. I have never seen this unit but if you want FMT, the product looks the best on the more capable screens.


----------



## lost1317 (Jan 31, 2013)

Isn't it the same resolution as the NSS Evo 2 9"? On the down side, it looks like the unit doesn't have NMEA 2000 capability though.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I bought it, setup in my garage and loaded the FMT chip. The unit loaded the chip but doesnt have an image overlay option, along with lacking a lot of other necessary items per the FMT instructions. It is getting returned.


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

You'd almost think the creator of FMT advised against using it for a reason.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

mpl1978 said:


> I bought it, setup in my garage and loaded the FMT chip. The unit loaded the chip but doesnt have an image overlay option, along with lacking a lot of other necessary items per the FMT instructions. It is getting returned.


I looked into this new unit. It is basically a Lowrance Hook with a knob inside of a Simrad Box. If you don't know what the Hook is, its the least capable machine in the market with a price to match. It is a child's toy with respect to its capabilities. Most likely it will be discontinued quickly. I was advised it it was created for West Marine because they said they needed something like this to compete at the low end. But I have no idea why they would say that since the Hook is already out there. Like the Hook, the Cruise does not support Total Scan and will not run and any charts that have photos.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I can attest to that, I returned it


----------

